#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Spirits

## arsniclulliby

Hello, I've been ghost hunting for several years now and was curious as to the many haunted places that exist around the country and the world as local legends. In my area there are several that never receive any mention in the books circulated by Barns&Noble, Walden, and amazon. And as such they go relatively un-noticed. Additionally, simply for fun I'm adding a poll on the belief in spirits.

----------


## Harlock

theres a town in idaho i remember hearing about supposed to be the most haunted if you take a look at the 5 local graveyards it creates a pentagram, as well, it was on the discovery channel once, it was during the blair witch hype,

----------


## arsniclulliby

Cool. My favorite in this area that receives little to no attention is an old slave cemetery founded back in the eighteen hundreds. It had been desecrated for some time before a local elementary school made it their priority as a side project to clean the place up. They apparently got scared off like everyone else because there has been little to no work done to the place since they started. There's still a skid of numbered grave markers laying out in the middle of the woods forgotten. Ghosts abound down there especially on the full moon, but there is a stronger presence that tries to push anyone that visits the place out. An incredibly creepy place to go ghost hunting and a personal favorite of mine. The cemetery's name is "Freedom land cemetery" for anyone local to southern Indiana. And please if anyone here does decide to visit the cemetery, respect it and don't litter/trash the place/ act like an idiot and get yourself arrested.

----------


## isis

i have a pic that is way cool u have to look at it my nice took it. she calls it the hands of god. it is tly cool. chack it out!!!

----------


## Lady Dunsany

My house sits on a Vortex and Spirits move in and out at will. There are of course some who would not leave so we had to help them leave, otherwise it is just the old Spirit Brady Bunch as usual. Sleepy Hollow is suppose to be haunted and of course the Legend of the Headless Horseman helps. It is a few minutes away from me and the Old dutch Cemetary is also haunted. On Halloween day we go hiking there and watch the antics of the Undead but we do not disturb them as they will tag along back home with us and I have enough Spirits, thank you.

----------


## 1star1

very intresting comments, that is one thing i would love to do is go ghost hunting and come across ghosts,as for spirits they dont bother me,as much now,as i have a spirit attached to me,ive never seen it,but had dealings with it in my home,from footsteps across my landing floor and the cold breeze at me,to drawers being left open,that was to get my attention ,but now it has my attention its very rare with happenings,i know its still with me...

----------


## isis

that is cool. i have seen alot of ghost in my lifetime. that is one of the reasions i went into the craft.

----------


## 1star1

wow thats great ,i guess when the time is right i may get a showing of one.craft i would love to go deeper into this,but i had a very bad experience in my early teens with the ouija board,me and a few friends decided to make 1 and didnt have a clue what we was doing,we was just saying is there anyone there,from that there was two deaths in that family and the house had nothing but bad luck.and ive not touched one since.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

You do not have to use the Ouija board to contact spirits. The veil is very thin between our world and theirs. Much more at Halloween. They just want to be acknowledge and heard but one must know what they are doing as the Spirits you want to contact can turn out to be ones you wish you hadn't. I have been doing this for many years and was giving seances at eight years old. I have had the good fortune to have had guides and teachers. I am a conscious trance channel which means the Masters and ones from the other side work through and with me. My husband is a subconscious trance channel as he leaves his body when it is time for the Masters to speak. I am in my body and am aware at all time. I have had to cleanse houses of unwanted and evil spirits along with dark entities and send restless spirits to the other side. I prefer hunting for spirits instead of trying to send them to their proper place. It is too much of a strain.

----------


## OneSixTheAntiVirus

Washington D.C. is completely set up as an Egyptian necropolis. There are satanic symbols embedded in the street layouts--pentagrams, owls, goats. The Washington Monument is actually an Egyptian obelisk and phallic symbol which connects to the 'oval' office. The river Styx can be seen between them as well. The Washington Monument is 555 feet tall with an additional 111 feet below the surface. 555+111=666. The Pentagon is an inverted pentagram with the arms taken off and points to the north star Thuban drawing in war energy. 

I've never been to D.C. before but from what I hear it is a tremendous power vortex and the negative energy is overwhelming. I suppose that explains why it is famous for its violence and crime rate. 
Politicians know what's really going on :|

_
16_

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I believe that. A place always draws humans in this instance to how the energy flows out. You are right, this is why there is so much violence. I was there twice and stayed in two different hotels, I could feel all the emotions and power at different places. I said to my husband there is no way I would live here, as I would have to have a shield around me at every waking moment.

----------


## isis

when i moved into my new home i found that their was a spirit that has lived with me in this new home cause he/she would nock and walk around up stares even when i have sleept in my sons room their was a hot feeling and then is got cold and then back to hot. but always hot first.... my son and my little girl would tell me that someone was watching them play and sleep it was a feeling that they had but now he/she has moved to my room cause he/she would move my pics around the room but has not showed hem/her self to me yet except when they move my stuff around.. i think it is funny a little..

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Isis tell them to cut it out. They just want to be noticed and respected like a child. They can be great help mates if you talk to them the right way. Sometimes they are more loyal than family.

----------


## Odin

II seeeee deeaadd peeoooppplllleeee


aaaaaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!! 

that's all I got to say 
been attacked a couple of times scratches across the chest they didn't like me very much especially when I began to clean and clear the house 

in the area around the house 6 different cemeteries and Christmas is coming and there is usually a party of dead people upstairs family members

----------


## isis

i did a Cleansing spell that harlock gave me..... i even asked a preast to come in and bless the house. i have not heard from them in awile

----------

